# Tuckerton n.j. Bike show.



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 12, 2014)

Tuckerton n j.is having a  bike show this sunday oct 19.The show is hit or miss with vendors.Nice little town and lou the shop owner is a nice friendly guy.The show seems to be who ever has the most friends and family there is the winner no matter what the bike looks like.Easy to get to off garden state parkway or route 9


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 12, 2014)

What is the address for this show?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 12, 2014)

steviez said:


> what is the address for this show?




village bicycle    213  e.main st. Tuckerton n.j.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 12, 2014)

I went the last few times. It is in the bicycle shops parking lot.


----------



## mike j (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been to the past two shows, scored some nice things. Small, but you never know what will materialize. Matt, who works there is a Caber. The shop moved up the road from the old location this year.


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 15, 2014)

Pretty cool, I will most likely be there.  Might bring down some to sell...

bikiba has some cash to spend from that cupid !  ....Beaufitul bike


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 1, 2014)

Did anyone get pictures at this show?


----------

